# Denon auto set up mic with Rew



## mikmaz (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi,

This is my first post. I have recently purchased a svs pb12plus and wish to measure its inroom frequency response with rew. My spl meter does not have analogue output. Will the denon auto setup mic give me a ballpark frequency through my mic input on my laptop.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly no, you won't be able to use the mic that comes with any receiver with REW as the calabration file is unknown.


----------



## mikmaz (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks

Will a test tone cd with spl meter in listening position give me a response.keep in mind I just wish to check for any big peaks or nulls in the room?

Cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It would be very difficult to get any usable information that way. Your best option is to get one of these to use with REW
http://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/umik-1


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

mikmaz said:


> Will a test tone cd with spl meter in listening position give me a response.keep in mind I just wish to check for any big peaks or nulls in the room?


Sure, that will work – if you have the right test tone disc. Not as accurate as REW of course, but that’s the way we used to do it before REW! 

Assuming you’re talking about peaks or nulls in bass response, all you need is 1/6-octave sine wave test tones, and some graph paper to plot your SPL measurements for each tone.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## mikmaz (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Wayne

Can rew generate these test tones for me instead of a cd?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, I believe REW generates frequency-specific tones. Or, you can get them here, along with a nifty Excel spreadsheet that will generate a graph for you. The tones you want for 1/6-octave are (Hz):

18
20
22
25
28
32
36
40
45
50
56
63
71
80
89
100
111
125

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## mikmaz (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Wayne

I will have a go when the family is out the house.


----------



## mikmaz (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you for your help, I managed to plot a graph with the excel spreadsheet and I was pleasantly suprised with pb12 plus and it's extension all the way down to 12hz. It also had considerable strength and decent linearity when crossed at 80hz and measured with my mains on.

I think I'll try a few more in all three tunes, with just sub and then with both sub and mains on. It's really interesting to see how it works. 

Cheers again


----------



## mikmaz (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi

I managed to measure my pb12plus and it's inroom frequency response and I was pleasantly suprised to see no major nulls or peaks. I was suprised to see it extend down to 12hz inroom and it had slightly stronger output from 30hz to 80hz in its current placement.

I plan to try a few more graphs in all 3 tuning modes and with my mains on.

Thanks for the advice. It's great to see the different fr that is possible with this sub


----------

